# Burstner747 (2004)



## Plague (Oct 2, 2010)

Can anyone help please? I have tabs on a 2004 Burstner 747 with VERY low miles. Anyone with experience of this model, Pros & Cons then I would LOVE to hear your experinces. In advance - THANKS.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mines a 2004, bought it last october, my 1st mh, everything works and everything fits, seems very good quality, obviouslt i`m not an expert on it but there`s several other owners on here that have had one for years, i`m sure you`ll get a response from member 747 too. sent you a pm.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi plague ?

in the forum search function on the home page go down to the Burstner section and theres loads stuff from members their , covers most variants and all good stuff.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-47.html

happy reading... ow one main problem with the burtsners is the electric control panel which can go Puff  apart from that good solid van if a little thirsty and plenty around so dont rush .


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Had our 04 747 for 5yrs. Now has 35,000 miles on the clock, 2,500 miles when we bought it and never had any problems yet. 22 / 23mpg if driven correctly. 

Only problem with the control panel is the fresh water gauge which reads 3/4 full when full. This is because the tank sender unit is not long enough. ie: Its not faulty.

As tramp says, plenty around (but a lot of crap ones which have not been looked after properly and poss ex rental)

Great quality German built motorhome, go for it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Plague,

I have one and have been happy with it for nearly 18 months now. I am not far from you so if you need any help, give me a shout.


----------



## rockchunk (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 747 and it is an outstanding mh, and if the fuel is worrying you fit a dt turbotune it has increased my mph by about 10%.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We love ours , had it nearly 3 years lots of space drives nice very stable.

Andy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Given its specification the 747 was a bargain when first arriving on our shores and still seems to be holding its value well. We only lost around 5K over three years from new.

Pros.

Loads of space due to double floor and garage.
Alde Heating.
Value for money.

Cons.

Tiny washroom, but can be altered into a large one without too much trouble.
To big and heavy for Fiats top gear, the 'short fifth' modification works well.
Heavy front end. Burstner fitted non-Fiat heavy duty springs to overcome this but you still need to watch your front axle loading.

Ron


----------

